# Hapkido 2015



## jezr74 (Jan 20, 2015)

What are you goals for 2015 with your Hapkido?

I have few, 


Build my core and be able to plank 5 minutes during warm-ups
Able to speak basic Korean, numbers, greetings etc.
Maintain my attendance regular
Get more involved with the sparring classes
Muscle memory cross hands techniques.
Keep learning


----------



## oftheherd1 (Jan 21, 2015)

jezr74 said:


> What are you goals for 2015 with your Hapkido?
> 
> I have few,
> 
> ...



I wish you luck.  I just hope to get back into practicing myself.  I haven't been active in Hapkido for quite some time.  I had some health issues for a while and then my GM passed.  But I would like to think I can keep up some skills anyway.


----------



## Deleted member 32980 (Jan 21, 2015)

jezr74 said:


> What are you goals for 2015 with your Hapkido?
> 
> I have few,
> 
> ...


1. I did six minutes once 
2. Wow!
3. Classes?
4. Good
5.6. Great


----------



## Raymond (Jan 22, 2015)

My goal for Hapkido in 2015 are:

1.  Learn more about the art as it was taught by Choi Dojunim.  This may be easier said than done without easy access to students in direct lineage and the lack of readily available written works.  

2.  Help spread the art to others through showing and training techniques with other martial artists at my current club (a very eclectic group of open minded martial artists and fighters).


----------



## Instructor (Jan 22, 2015)

More cardio for me this year.  I am thinking the pool is the place to go.

Otherwise just keep building my program and refining it for my folks.


----------



## jezr74 (Jan 27, 2015)

Cardio is a big one for me as well, I'm a mess after about 40 break falls and rolls in a row. 

I've started jogging to build up my cardio since I have a treadmill, swimming sounds like a good option as well.


----------



## jezr74 (May 14, 2015)

My 2015 progress had halted unfortunately. I've taken a new role at work so my hours have changed and can no longer make it to training.


----------



## oftheherd1 (May 14, 2015)

jezr74 said:


> My 2015 progress had halted unfortunately. I've taken a new role at work so my hours have changed and can no longer make it to training.



You should be able to keep up some kind of cardio.  That is good for overall health, as well as keeping you in shape for when you can get back in to Hapkido.  In the meantime, keep meditating on meditating and while doing so, going through all techniques.


----------



## Instructor (May 14, 2015)

Jes,

If you could find an uke that is off and available when you are, you could continue to practice hapkido on your own outside of your class.

Jon


----------



## sfs982000 (May 14, 2015)

I just switch over to a new TKD/Hapkido school and as far as my goals are, I'm just excited to be learning new stuff, so I'm just looking to learn and improve anything that my instructor teaches me.


----------



## jezr74 (May 14, 2015)

Yeah, think will focus on fitness\cardio, have a gym at work I'll start making use of. And see if I can get other MAist's at work to get on the mat in the early hours before starting the day.


----------

